# 18490 Button Top Batteries Wanted



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Does anyone know who might have stock locally? Bought two flat tops recently but they definitely do not work consistently on the reo mini!


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

CVS may have stock or is bringing in stock. Check with him


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

He doesn't have I'm afraid. That where I got the flat tops from.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Sorry man, I am going to pop in by VapeMOB tomorrow so will find out from them if they have button tops in the 18490.


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Sorry man, I am going to pop in by VapeMOB tomorrow so will find out from them if they have button tops in the 18490.


Afaik they only have icr's

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Also looking for some. Will let you know if I find.


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Also looking for some. Will let you know if I find.



Will the sub ohm kit make using the flat tops feasible? Just found lots of sparking and very poor power delivery with the flat tops so have benched them for now.


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Will the sub ohm kit make using the flat tops feasible? Just found lots of sparking and very poor power delivery with the flat tops so have benched them for now.


Wise to bench them. Absolutely will work with the new kits, which btw have been delayed again. And, little better battery life and, best of all, filing and noalox once a year, if ever! Still have to find out whether filing will be recommended on the new firing pin at all.


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Is there a possibility of us RSA reo users doing a group buy when these kits become available? I can imagine demand for the kits will be high and bigger volume orders might get preferential attention.


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Is there a possibility of us RSA reo users doing a group buy when these kits become available? I can imagine demand for the kits will be high and bigger volume orders might get preferential attention.


Or wait till @Oupa brings them in.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Most definitely, I much prefer supporting the local resellers than ordering directly from abroad. @Oupa have you pre ordered or secured some of these kits?


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Most definitely, I much prefer supporting the local resellers than ordering directly from abroad. @Oupa have you pre ordered or secured some of these kits?


Did ask that question here, but got no response.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

@vaalboy They do stock IMR batteries.. 

If they have in stock I will ask them to keep 1 aside for you (if you need more than one let me know and I will ask them to keep that quantity aside) and then when you place your order just let them know it is for the batteries that I asked them to keep aside for you, if you are not going to order then let me know so I can tell them to put it back in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> @vaalboy They do stock IMR batteries..
> 
> If they have in stock I will ask them to keep 1 aside for you (if you need more than one let me know and I will ask them to keep that quantity aside) and then when you place your order just let them know it is for the batteries that I asked them to keep aside for you, if you are not going to order then let me know so I can tell them to put it back in stock.


Also looks like flat tops, in a no name brand.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Also looks like flat tops, in a no name brand.


The pic on site is very misleading.. They do stock AW batteries as well. I had gotten an AW 18350 from them.


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> @vaalboy They do stock IMR batteries..
> 
> If they have in stock I will ask them to keep 1 aside for you (if you need more than one let me know and I will ask them to keep that quantity aside) and then when you place your order just let them know it is for the batteries that I asked them to keep aside for you, if you are not going to order then let me know so I can tell them to put it back in stock.



Thanks a million for your efforts. I will drop them a mail now!


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Also looks like flat tops, in a no name brand.



That's what I thought too. I will clarify via mail.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks a million for your efforts. I will drop them a mail now!


Ok cool

They are closed today but will be open from 9am till 4pm tomorrow


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> The pic on site is very misleading.. They do stock AW batteries as well. I had gotten an AW 18350 from them.


Wow, if they have AW IMR 18490s, will take 2 for sure. Thx for the trouble, Sir.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Wow, if they have AW IMR 18490s, will take 2 for sure. Thx for the trouble, Sir.



My Pleasure

Will let everyone know tomorrow asap


----------



## TylerD (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Does anyone know who might have stock locally? Bought two flat tops recently but they definitely do not work consistently on the reo mini!


Have sent Vape mob a message on FB. They have AW 18490's in stock. Still waiting for a price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Have sent Vape mob a message on FB. They have AW 18490's in stock. Still waiting for a price.


If I am not mistaken you are going to be looking at about R160 a battery.

If anyone wants me to ask them to reserve batteries for them when I go through tomorrow please pm me the name that you will put on the order and the quantity you would like. I will be going through first thing tomorrow morning so if you can pm me by 8am tomorrow morning that would be great.


----------



## vaalboy (21/3/14)

Thanks @BhavZ if button top AW IMR then I will take 3.


----------



## BhavZ (21/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks @BhavZ if button top AW IMR then I will take 3.




Cool


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

@vaalboy spoke to VapeMOB this morning and they are reserving 5 button top AW 18490 batteries for you, 2 for you and 2 for @Rob Fisher 

@Matthee VapeMOB has reserved 2 for you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (22/3/14)

Fantastic - again thank you very much for your efforts!


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

My Pleasure dude.. Just glad that I could help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> @vaalboy spoke to VapeMOB this morning and they are reserving 5 button top AW 18490 batteries for you, 2 for you and 2 for @Rob Fisher
> 
> @Matthee VapeMOB has reserved 2 for you.


Thank you kindly, Sir. So, I just order the 18490s from their site, even if it shows blue batts, not AW batts?


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Thank you kindly, Sir. So, I just order the 18490s from their site, even if it shows blue batts, not AW batts?


They have both but if you put your full name down on the order she will send you the AW ones.

Both are the same price.

Maybe just email them and tell them that your order (state order number) was 2 of the seven reserved for order.


----------



## Andre (22/3/14)

Will do, thank you.


----------



## BhavZ (22/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Will do, thank you.


My pleasure, glad I could help.


----------

